# Fish for filtrated bowl



## VTfish (Apr 5, 2005)

I posted this on the general forum last night, but think it may be more appropriately posted here:

"I am going to the petstore tomorrow to buy a Jonasworks Easy-Bowl fish bowl (http://www.jonasworks.com/Easy-Bowl.htm). My friend has had one for about a year, and I must say, it's a great addition to his dormroom! He has been keeping a Betta in it, and says it is real easy to maintain with just a 1/2 water change every few weeks. 

I don't want a Betta, though. What other fish can I put in the bowl? My room is pretty warm, so I think I would be able to keep Neon Tetras or Danios and a Cory Cat. Do you think these would be ok? Thanks for the feedback!"

Per the suggestion of members on the other board, I have decided against danios and the cory. I am thinking fancy guppies would be fun. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Mery (Mar 9, 2005)

I wouldn't put anything in the bowl or aquarium under 10 gallon. Sorry. :| It's even against the law to keep fishes in the tanks under 10 gallons here in Finland. Well, I know we're not in Finland but I think it's a good thing anyway.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I dont think anyone here will suggest anything for a fish bowl except a betta. I had a fishbowl once before and it was more of a hassle than the 10 gallon I have now. And also i would probably change the water more than every few weeks... I would go for a smaller amount every other day or few days


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

As I said before, why pay 20 bucks for a 2.7 gallon tank that you can keep basically nothing in, vs 40 bucks for a 10 gallon tank that you can keep quite a few things in?


----------



## Mery (Mar 9, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> As I said before, why pay 20 bucks for a 2.7 gallon tank that you can keep basically nothing in, vs 40 bucks for a 10 gallon tank that you can keep quite a few things in?


That's a very good point!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

The fact is, that those bowls are sold with rip-off prices and IMO aren't even decorative. Not to mention unsuitable for any kind of fish, even bettas need more space.
Sorry to be so harsh, I'm an enthusiast.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

Fishfirst @ Tue Apr 05 said:


> As I said before, why pay 20 bucks for a 2.7 gallon tank that you can keep basically nothing in, vs 40 bucks for a 10 gallon tank that you can keep quite a few things in?


Yeah, at my local PetSmart (where I got my 10 gal. kit) the 10 gallon tank alone is about $11 and a kit with filter, heater, hood w/ light, a whole bunched of samples (food, water purification, etc.), and some misc. stuffs for about $50. Not a bad deal.


----------

